# Saucy



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks for that... now I'm really gonna get confused and end up with bortestershire sauce!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 15, 2020)

Hey 

 dirtsailor2003
 .  Looks like you been around here for a while.  Guessing you know a thing or 2 about BBQ!  I grew up on the Bullet forum and have really enjoyed this forum.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 15, 2020)

Ha!!  That got a laugh out of me, Case.
Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Hey
> 
> dirtsailor2003
> .  Looks like you been around here for a while.  Guessing you know a thing or 2 about BBQ!  I grew up on the Bullet forum and have really enjoyed this forum.


Lots of knowledge here. I've visited the Bullet forum a few times. 

This is where Most of my cooks can be found:






						Dirtsailor's Mega Mother of all Cooking links index
					

Well it took me a while to compile all the information, but I finally completed my Links List. Have fun reading, and if you try any of my smokes let me know!  Please note that these are not "Step by Step" instructions. What you will find though, usually in the first post, sometimes a few posts...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Ha!!  That got a laugh out of me, Case.
> Gary


Me too, I thought it was funny!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 16, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Lots of knowledge here. I've visited the Bullet forum a few times.
> 
> This is where Most of my cooks can be found:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.  I will check out this weekend.  The bullet forum is how I first learned.  I did learn a lot from the folks there over the 20 plus years I was on there but it has tampered off a lot in recent years.  This forum has been a God bless!


----------

